# Merchant's Row



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Just thought I would drop in and give ya all an update on what I have done so far.










Not all the building backs match the front to aide in the weathering look. Also one is not painted yet. The right side of the building is done by painting the bricks grey first and then using red, brown, and dark brown colored pencils to color in the bricks. The trim on that building is going to be brown. I used the same color pencils on the other back building in the middle but this time I had white under the pencils and it did not look right. I then melted the pencils with some thinner and blended it into the white and made it looks like brown bricks that are weathered. Next is the painting of the last unit and also painting the trim on the right hand unit. The consensus between my wife and I right now is paint the trim brown. Oh and the red and white building is going to be a candy store.


Massey


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks great! I really dig the range of colors used.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto. Nice job letting the brick "mortar" show through, too.


----------



## Timb (Jan 7, 2012)

Love the brick work...and pretty creative melting the pencils it gives of a real nice authentic look...I'm impressed!!! I learn something new everyday. If you don't mind, what type/kind of pencils do you use. Its really nice. 
Thanks.

Tim


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

It does look really good :thumbsup: You used colored pencils for everything shown? No paint was used at all? That is a new trick to me too , I know pencils are used for weathering a lot, but as a base coat that is pretty


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

The pencils are made by Stanford, they were not cheap but not the most expesive either. 

Stan, not all the units where done in pencil, just the right side building and the back of the brick and beige colored building. I wanted to show buildings that were still natural brick and not painted. 

Massey


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok thanks Massey 
I had to download your pic to study it better. The pencil idea sure is an excellent idea. The bark brown brick work is paint? To the right of the candy store front, standing in the street and looking in? lol. I hope you understand Xnatanese.


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

Good Job Sure wish I could draw, but that was something that did not come with this body. What I may do is print out section of what you have done on Photo Paper, and then glue it to wood. Have to see what that will look like. Provided you say yes to allowing me to steal your artistry.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Buck I dont mind at all, actually I find it flattering. You may want to wait until I finish painting it all tho, I am still working on it all.

Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Stan I hope this helps you understand what medium I used where.

Front of building
Corner storefront, Brown and green is all hand paint.

Red/White (candy store) Red is hand painted and white is spray paint.

Maroon/Beige all hand paint.

Grey/ Blue all hand paint.

Brown (currently white) Bricks were handpainted grey then colored with darn brown, brown and red colored pencils, Side of building the same.

Now for the rear of the building.

Brown/Green Hand painted.
Red/white (back of candy store) hand painted red, white spray paint.
Brown/ (currently white) is where I did the pencils over the white paint and was not happy with the results so I melted the pencil with thinner.
All white, not painted yet but will paint in grey and maybe blue too.
Brown/(Currently white) handpainted bricks grey then used colored pencils like on the front to imitate the bricks.

I hope this explains better how my coloring if this structure is going.

I like buildings like this because they give me the chance to do multiple techniques and colors to bring out the character of the building and also make it look like it has had different levels of care by different tennants.

Massey


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Massy,

May I ask what type of paint did you use (Acrylics, Enamels....)

Overthehill


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to post that Massey. I'm grabbing ideas from you and Steve for when I start playing with structures.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

My method of painting is pretty simple. The buildings come in a dark redish color that is supposed to resemble brick I guess. I tried painting right on this red and I found that it is really hard to cover that color even with darker colors so I started over and painted it all white first with Krylon flat white. Then I simply hand panted and colored with the pencils as described earlier.

All the paints I have been using except the dark blue have been Testers Model Master colors. The dark blue is regular Testers Model paint. All colors are stock colors except the burgandy which I mixed myself using red, grey and some of the beige.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Massey,

Nice descriptive detail in your post above. Excellent "how to" knowledge for tomorrow's builders!

TJ


----------

